# french style pastry book



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking for french style pastry book that does simple french/euro type desserts like madeleine, choux, simple french cakes, financier, frangipane, gateaux de voyage/ travel cake and other simple items along with different flavour combination if they have it.

I don't want to do laminated doughs and entrement cakes with multiple layers of brownie/cake, gelee, crispy layer, mousse etc.. it too labour extensive and time consuming for one person, so I rather not do those type of baked goods.


got any recommendation?


----------

